# interesting Easter Info



## WaltL1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Why Easter is called Easter, and other little-known facts about the holiday (yahoo.com) 

Hope everyone has a great day with family and/or friends.
My Italian mom has been cooking for days. I'll be stuffing my face with her lasagna this afternoon.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 17, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Why Easter is called Easter, and other little-known facts about the holiday (yahoo.com)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day with family and/or friends.
> My Italian mom has been cooking for days. I'll be stuffing my face with her lasagna this afternoon.



Have a great day Walt with your family.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter to all


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter!!!  

I can’t wait for my Grandkids to get here!!! Grilled lamb chops, baked potatoes and green bean casserole. 

This will be our Granddaughters very first Easter - those boys already know that Pawpaw will sneak more candy in their pockets when moms say they’ve had enough


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 17, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Why Easter is called Easter, and other little-known facts about the holiday (yahoo.com)
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day with family and/or friends.
> My Italian mom has been cooking for days. I'll be stuffing my face with her lasagna this afternoon.



Your Italian mom has been cooking for days? 
Well she should be tenderly cooked by now, and will taste great along with her lasagna! 

My Italian mom made terrible lasagna - she used cottage cheese instead of ricotta
.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 17, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Your Italian mom has been cooking for days?
> Well she should be tenderly cooked by now, and will taste great along with her lasagna!
> 
> My Italian mom made terrible lasagna - she used cottage cheese instead of ricotta
> .





> Well she should be tenderly cooked by now, and will taste great along with her lasagna!


 


> she used cottage cheese instead of ricotta


Cottage cheese?
Now thats a sin if I ever heard one


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Happy Easter!!!
> 
> I can’t wait for my Grandkids to get here!!! Grilled lamb chops, baked potatoes and green bean casserole.
> 
> This will be our Granddaughters very first Easter - those boys already know that Pawpaw will sneak more candy in their pockets when moms say they’ve had enough


For some reason I get the feeling those grandkids have got you wrapped around their fingers


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 17, 2022)

Hey BOOMPAH,
I know you are out there. Happy Easter to you and yours!


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 17, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> For some reason I get the feeling those grandkids have got you wrapped around their fingers


Most definitely!!! They all live right here so thankfully I see them every day. Oldest one will be 2 next month and he’s gotten where he’ll walk to Pawpaws house. My daughter in law will call and tell me he’s on the way so I’ll go sit on the porch and watch him come across the field. Sometimes he takes the wrong turn as you can see in the pic and takes off to the chickens or cows and I’ll have to go get him. They have pallets on my office here and will lay there watching Gunsmoke or rodeo recordings because they love cows and horses.


----------



## Israel (Apr 17, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Hey BOOMPAH,
> I know you are out there. Happy Easter to you and yours!


Lasagna huh? Yer momma like roses?


----------



## bullethead (Apr 17, 2022)

We rocked some Prime Rib, cheesy potatoes and asparagus .


----------



## bullethead (Apr 17, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Most definitely!!! They all live right here so thankfully I see them every day. Oldest one will be 2 next month and he’s gotten where he’ll walk to Pawpaws house. My daughter in law will call and tell me he’s on the way so I’ll go sit on the porch and watch him come across the field. Sometimes he takes the wrong turn as you can see in the pic and takes off to the chickens or cows and I’ll have to go get him. They have pallets on my office here and will lay there watching Gunsmoke or rodeo recordings because they love cows and horses.View attachment 1146977


That is true Paradise
?


----------



## Madman (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy Easter Walt, and everyone.

DIL and the grands have the cold with a fever so the wife and I will be eating standing rib roast and scalloped potatoes alone.

What a shame.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 17, 2022)

Madman said:


> Happy Easter Walt, and everyone.
> 
> DIL and the grands have the cold with a fever so the wife and I will be eating standing rib roast and scalloped potatoes alone.
> 
> What a shame.


Best wishes to your family but Congrats at the same time.


----------



## Spotlite (Apr 17, 2022)

bullethead said:


> We rocked some Prime Rib, cheesy potatoes and asparagus .
> View attachment 1146995View attachment 1146996View attachment 1146997



Good looking grub!!!


----------



## bullethead (Apr 17, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Good looking grub!!!


I feel like I need to Hibernate now, lolololol. Meat sweats sound good on paper.


----------



## georgia_home (Apr 17, 2022)

Happy easter and Passover folks! for Those that swing both, or either way… just about to start the ham now. Then green bean bacon goodness, with the wifes deviled eggs, and some things from our guests arriving in a big.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 17, 2022)

bullethead said:


> We rocked some Prime Rib, cheesy potatoes and asparagus .
> View attachment 1146995View attachment 1146996View attachment 1146997



Lawd ta mighty!!   You should post that in the food section.  What's on the crust? How did you cook it?


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 17, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> Cottage cheese?
> Now thats a sin if I ever heard one



Trust me when I became a grown-up and started making my own lasagna, I rectified that cottage cheese problem.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 17, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> Lawd ta mighty!!   You should post that in the food section.  What's on the crust? How did you cook it?


I used 1lb of butter and mixed in some brown mustard, worchestershire sauce, Montreal seasoning, onion powder, garlic powder and some G Washington's brown seasoning. I don't measure just wing it.(ps, that flavored butter on toast, chicken wings, chicken, burgers, an innertube, work boots and a bumper off a 52 Buick is outstanding also)
I let the meat sit out for 2hrs to get close to room temp. Pat it off well with paper towels to remove the moisture and make it a dry as I can and then smear the seasoning on all sides.
I place it in a roasting pan rib side down on a rack to keep it up off the bottom. In the pan I pour 16oz of beef stock and approx 8-10oz of red wine.
Preheat the oven 500 deg and then cook 5 mins per pound. Then, turn the oven off and let it go for for 90 minutes making sure to Never Ever open the oven door until the time is up. Leaving that heat in there is the key. It comes out slightly more done than rare but not quite med rare which is how we like it. 5.5 to 6 mins per pound will get it med rare.

Do not cover it with foil let that 500deg do it's things, and the fluids in the pan keep it from making a smokey mess.
Once done I set the roasts on the side and dump the Au Jus into a small pot to keep it hot on a burner.

You can use any size Rib Roast you want but I like to take the large ones and cut them into roughly 4 to 5lb pieces. Then just use 5min per lb for three 5lb roasts instead of going 5 mins per lb  for one 15lb roast. Separating them cuts down cooking time considerably and avoids the ends getting overcooked which happens when trying to do one large roast.

Ps: I do not trim much if any fat off the top side of the roast. That buttery seasoning and 500deg turns that fat into that crispy wickedly flavored crust you see in the pics above.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 17, 2022)

bullethead said:


> I used 1lb of butter and mixed in some brown mustard, worchestershire sauce, Montreal seasoning, onion powder, garlic powder and some G Washington's brown seasoning. I don't measure just wing it.(ps, that flavored butter on toast, chicken wings, chicken, burgers, an innertube, work boots and a bumper off a 52 Buick is outstanding also)
> I let the meat sit out for 2hrs to get close to room temp. Pat it off well with paper towels to remove the moisture and make it a dry as I can and then smear the seasoning on all sides.
> I place it in a roasting pan rib side down on a rack to keep it up off the bottom. In the pan I pour 16oz of beef stock and approx 8-10oz of red wine.
> Preheat the oven 500 deg and then cook 5 mins per pound. Then, turn the oven off and let it go for for 90 minutes making sure to Never Ever open the oven door until the time is up. Leaving that heat in there is the key. It comes out slightly more done than rare but not quite med rare which is how we like it. 5.5 to 6 mins per pound will get it med rare.
> ...




Fantastic.

Thanks for the info.  I'm leaning towards "Method X" for cooking like you described.  Crust sounds awesome.


----------



## bullethead (Apr 17, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> Fantastic.
> 
> Thanks for the info.  I'm leaning towards "Method X" for cooking like you described.  Crust sounds awesome.


You will not regret it.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Madman said:


> Happy Easter Walt, and everyone.
> 
> DIL and the grands have the cold with a fever so the wife and I will be eating standing rib roast and scalloped potatoes alone.
> 
> What a shame.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2022)

Spotlite said:


> Most definitely!!! They all live right here so thankfully I see them every day. Oldest one will be 2 next month and he’s gotten where he’ll walk to Pawpaws house. My daughter in law will call and tell me he’s on the way so I’ll go sit on the porch and watch him come across the field. Sometimes he takes the wrong turn as you can see in the pic and takes off to the chickens or cows and I’ll have to go get him. They have pallets on my office here and will lay there watching Gunsmoke or rodeo recordings because they love cows and horses.View attachment 1146977


Thats a pretty piece of land!
And thats a great pic. I like his outfit


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2022)

bullethead said:


> I used 1lb of butter and mixed in some brown mustard, worchestershire sauce, Montreal seasoning, onion powder, garlic powder and some G Washington's brown seasoning. I don't measure just wing it.(ps, that flavored butter on toast, chicken wings, chicken, burgers, an innertube, work boots and a bumper off a 52 Buick is outstanding also)
> I let the meat sit out for 2hrs to get close to room temp. Pat it off well with paper towels to remove the moisture and make it a dry as I can and then smear the seasoning on all sides.
> I place it in a roasting pan rib side down on a rack to keep it up off the bottom. In the pan I pour 16oz of beef stock and approx 8-10oz of red wine.
> Preheat the oven 500 deg and then cook 5 mins per pound. Then, turn the oven off and let it go for for 90 minutes making sure to Never Ever open the oven door until the time is up. Leaving that heat in there is the key. It comes out slightly more done than rare but not quite med rare which is how we like it. 5.5 to 6 mins per pound will get it med rare.
> ...


Daaang! That looks all kinds of good. Meat looks perfect!


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfella1962 said:


> Trust me when I became a grown-up and started making my own lasagna, I rectified that cottage cheese problem.


In her defense, using cottage cheese is actually pretty popular.  I wouldnt eat it but it is popular.


----------



## ambush80 (Apr 18, 2022)

WaltL1 said:


> In her defense, using cottage cheese is actually pretty popular.  I wouldnt eat it but it is popular.



I didn't know it was made of anything but cottage cheese until I was in college and first heard of Ricotta.  That's how my Mom always made it (granted, she's Filipino).  That recipe must have been in Women's Day or Reader's Digest back in the day.  I have made it with cottage cheese also but squeezed dry and mixed with parmesan. It's OK.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Apr 18, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> I didn't know it was made of anything but cottage cheese until I was in college and first heard of Ricotta.  That's how my Mom always made it (granted, she's Filipino).  That recipe must have been in Women's Day or Reader's Digest back in the day.  I have made it with cottage cheese also but squeezed dry and mixed with parmesan. It's OK.


I think Ricotta is more tradition. It makes the lasagna more thick and rich. Cottage Cheese makes it lighter. I actually like it better with cottage cheese.
Manicotti though, needs ricotta, lol.


----------



## WaltL1 (Apr 18, 2022)

ambush80 said:


> I didn't know it was made of anything but cottage cheese until I was in college and first heard of Ricotta.  That's how my Mom always made it (granted, she's Filipino).  That recipe must have been in Women's Day or Reader's Digest back in the day.  I have made it with cottage cheese also but squeezed dry and mixed with parmesan. It's OK.


Even now, depending on what brand of lasagna "sheets" you buy, the recipe on the box will say use cottage cheese or ricotta.
My grandmother and grandfather (both 100% Sicilian,came over on the boat) use to make the lasagna sheets from scratch. I loved it when they used to let me turn the crank on the machine. My mom is a "modern" Sicilian. Just buys the boxed sheets. Whole lot easier lol.
Ive never actually tried it with cottage cheese but it just seems very wrong


----------



## oldfella1962 (Apr 18, 2022)

Artfuldodger said:


> I think Ricotta is more tradition. It makes the lasagna more thick and rich. Cottage Cheese makes it lighter. I actually like it better with cottage cheese.
> Manicotti though, needs ricotta, lol.



I don't remember if my mom made manicotti. I make manicotti on rare occasions, and of course I use ricotta.


----------

